# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  البرنس

## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## حوته 1

*ابداااااااااع يا ود البقعه هيثم ولدنا 
*

----------


## mosa2000

*إبداع  من  إنسان  مبدع  يديك العافية  

*

----------


## عبدالمنعم

*ربنا يحفظه ويوفقه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ودالبقعه المبدع

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين يا شباب ونتمنى للبرنس التوفيق مع الزعيم
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااع


بس ادينا واحده للملك

*

----------


## سامرين

*اييييييييييييييييه الابداع ده ياود البقعه 
تسلم يارائع
*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*نقول زي ما كان محمد عبد الماجد بيقول (حفظه الله ورعاه)
*

----------

